# MINNESOTA Rabies Vax Survey



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MINNESOTA*: 88.8% of veterinarians responding to a rabies survey from the Board of Veterinary Medicine indicated they give a 3 year rabies vaccine; yet 53.3% fail to give pet owners a corresponding 3 year rabies certificate (36.2% issue a 2 year certificate, 17.1% issue "other"). When asked if they inform clients when they put a different expiration date on the rabies certificate than that on the vaccine administered, 40.9% responded that they did *not *inform the client.


A copy of this 12/14/11 report entitled "Rabies Vaccination Survey Report" may be requested from Dr. John King, Executive Director of the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine (651) 201-2844 [email protected] 


PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So...does Minnesota have a 2 year limit on rabies certificates? That would probably be why...I've never not given someone a 3 year certificate to go with their 3 year rabies vaccine, but then again, this is what is legal in Missouri.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So...does Minnesota have a 2 year limit on rabies certificates? That would probably be why...I've never not given someone a 3 year certificate to go with their 3 year rabies vaccine, but then again, this is what is legal in Missouri.


No, Minnesota just requires that dogs are current on their vaccinations -- all 50 states recognize the 3 year rabies vaccine. There is no 2 year rabies vaccine licensed in the USA.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been in a lot of vet clinics in six different states and not once have I ever observed this. Send me a copy of this report. [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've been in a lot of vet clinics in six different states and not once have I ever observed this. Send me a copy of this report. [email protected]


 I've just e-mailed you a copy. Please make sure to check your spam filter if it doesn't come through your regular e-mail.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've been in a lot of vet clinics in six different states and not once have I ever observed this.


 Maren, the practice appears to be quite common in Minnesota & a very bad example is set by the Vice President of the Minnesota Veterinary Medical Association according to this article: 

States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501 " Dr. John Baillie, a clinic owner in Lake Elmo, Minn., said he routinely administers three-year rabies vaccines to patients every two years." The article further states that Dr. Baillie "is vice president of the Minnesota Veterinary Medical Association, ..."


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, got it, thanks. I have to be at work in just a few minutes, but skimming it very briefly, there were responses in the survey that mentioned certain cities require a two year certificate. For instance, Rochester, MN was mentioned, so I looked up their regulations and this is what it says:



> License Term and Fees. *A dog, cat or ferret license shall be valid for the
> period indicated on the rabies vaccination certificate, or two years, whichever comes first. *
> The fee for a license shall be set by resolution of the City Council. If the owner presents a
> rabies certificate which expires within two years from the date of license issue, the license
> shall expire upon expiration of the vaccination certificate and no refund shall be due.


From 106A.05 of: http://www.rochestermn.gov/departments/attorney/ordinances/pdf/ORD106A.pdf

I will be on later tonight, but what it boils down to is there are indeed cities that seem to only allow two years (which is unfortunate). I would take it up with the cities, not the vets.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

The problem is that in municipalities which only require that dogs be current on vaccinations in order to be licensed, there are some veterinarians misrepresenting the ordinances. Also, veterinarians should disclose to clients that they are administering a 3 year vaccine even though they are only issuing a 2 year certificate.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

The Minnesota Rabies Vaccination Survey Report has been posted on The Rabies Challenge Fund website: http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/images/stories/pdfs/rabies_vaccination_committee_survey_results.pdf


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Maren bell and kris maybe able to help with something.

Okay, So most of you know I am very skeptical of the motives in the medical field (shit I am skeptical in any field where money is involved) 

I know there is 1 year rabies vax and a 3 year rabies vax. 

I have heard from some of the Vaccine kill your dog Nazi's that 1 year and 3 year are no different, same dose, same bottle...just a different certificate...is that true?


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I know there is 1 year rabies vax and a 3 year rabies vax.
> 
> I have heard from some of the Vaccine kill your dog Nazi's that 1 year and 3 year are no different, same dose, same bottle...just a different certificate...is that true?


James, the information below should answer that question for you:

"In the case of Defensor 1 and Defensor 3 vaccines made by Pfizer, testing is the _only_ difference between the products. 'The formulations are the same, but regulatory requirements for the one- and three-year vaccines are different, requiring distinct and separate studies for each label,' said Pfizer spokesman Richard Chambers." *States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals, *by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service_ 8/12/11 http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501



According to Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine, "There is no benefit from annual rabies vaccination and most one year rabies products are similar or identical to the 3-year products with regard to duration of immunity and effectiveness. However, if they are 1 year rabies vaccines, they must be legally given annually!"from *What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines 
http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Canine%20Vaccines.htm


*In an April 1, 2008 _DVM360 _article entitled, *Canine Vaccine Update (Proceedings) *http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/Medicine/Canine-vaccine-update-Proceedings/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/562405 by Dr. Craig Datz states that, "..some brands of rabies vaccine are identical whether labeled as 1- or 3-year..."


If you click on this link http://www.calmanimalcare.com/vaccine.htm , you will be taken to the Calm Animal Care website, which has posted Colorado State University's Small Animal Vaccination Protocol for its veterinary teaching hospital. In their protocol, it states: "Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product."


*2006 Canine & Feline Vaccination Guidelines, A Forum on Issues and Controversies* by Dr. Richard B. Ford, DVM, Professor of Medicine, North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine http://www.hcvma.org/notes/SpeakerNotesRichardFord.pdfTable 2 on Page 4 states: *Vaccine Type:* Rabies, 1-year: *Minimum Duration of Immunity: *3 Years (must be administered annually)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Maren bell and kris maybe able to help with something.
> 
> Okay, So most of you know I am very skeptical of the motives in the medical field (shit I am skeptical in any field where money is involved)
> 
> ...


My first name is just Maren by the way, as Bell is my maiden/middle name. :wink: 

So I offer a 3 year rabies for dogs and 1 year for cats. There is a special reason for the single year in cats, which I won't go into here because it's a dog forum. You can read it on the article I wrote if you like. 

http://www.rightathomevetcare.com/vaccines.html

I use the same product (Merial Imrab thimerosol free 3 year single dose) when I give the vaccine starting at 14 weeks (dogs and cats must be vaccinated in my city at 3 months, so I do it at 14 weeks to split it between the 12 and 16 week distemper/parvo vaccination), then a year later, and then every 3 years as allowed by law in my city and state. I also don't push additional vaccines on people either. It's very lifestyle based.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Maren,

Were there an adjuvant-free annual rabies vax for dogs, I would use that, just as you use it for felines, far less risk of adverse reactions with a non-adjuvanted vaccine.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I asked my Merial rep if they were working towards that and they said no, because there isn't demand for it yet. So I guess if you all want an adjuvant free recombinant rabies vaccine (I sure do), get enough people to contact Merial.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MINNESOTA New Rabies Vax Guide from State Board*

*MINNESOTA* Board of Veterinary Medicine issues Rabies Vaccination Guidance Document 3/1/12 http://www.vetmed.state.mn.us/portals/22/RabiesVaccinationGuidanceDocument.pdf


*"rabies vaccination certificate should always comply with Minnesota Rule 1705.1146, including displaying the date of vaccination and the rabies vaccine labeled duration of immunity, even if the veterinarian recommends more frequent rabies vaccination"*


A major victory for Minnesota pet owners thanks to Jane Anderson & Chris Addington, who, with assistance from The Rabies Challenge Fund, have prompted the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine to publish a rabies vaccination guidance document in order to get veterinarians to follow the recommendations of the CDC's Rabies Compendium, to issue rabies certificates accurately reflecting the duration of immunity on the vaccine label, to obtain documented informed consent if administering rabies vaccines off-label, and to have "credible, scientifically-based information....in the possession of the veterinarian and available for review" if the veterinarian chooses to adopt a booster protocol other than that recommended in the Compendium.


The Rabies Vaccination Survey Report can be viewed here: http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/images/stories/pdfs/rabies_vaccination_committee_survey_results.pdf


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've been in a lot of vet clinics in six different states and not once have I ever observed this. Send me a copy of this report. [email protected]


I had a vet give one of my dogs a 3yr rabies vac, I didn't realize till after I left the office and looked though the papers that he only certified for 1yr even though there was clearly a 3yr sticker attached. I called and was told its because he wants to make sure I come back in a year for an exam.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been saying for years " It's all about the money "


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> I had a vet give one of my dogs a 3yr rabies vac, I didn't realize till after I left the office and looked though the papers that he only certified for 1yr even though there was clearly a 3yr sticker attached. I called and was told its because he wants to make sure I come back in a year for an exam.


marta, i would go back, insist on a new cert reflecting the actual vax duration, then change vets. what nonsense.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> marta, i would go back, insist on a new cert reflecting the actual vax duration, then change vets. what nonsense.


Oh I had an argument with the vet over this, he would not budge, kept trying to tell me this was the best and safest option for my dog. He also never saw me again.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

good for you--but what a jerk that vet is.....guess he just didn't value your business.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Oh I had an argument with the vet over this, he would not budge, kept trying to tell me this was the best and safest option for my dog. He also never saw me again.


Marta, I hope you asked for & received a copy of your dog's medical records so you would have proof that your dog was "current" on its rabies vaccination for 3 years. If there are any Boards that you could report this veterinarian to in Ontario, you might want to do that as well -- such unethical behavior, it's infuriating!


----------

